# Brauche Hilfe beim PC Kauf



## dakader14 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin eben zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und ziemlich begeistert über die konstruktive Hilfe hier. Jetzt würde ich sie auch sehr gerne selbst in Anspruch zu nehmen. Nachdem mein PC nach vier Jahren nicht ansatzweise mehr auf dem Stand der Technik ist, möchte ich mir einen neuen (Gamer-)PC kaufen. Ich war schon kurz davor den Alienware X51 zu bestellen, habe aber glücklicherweise vorher noch dieses Forum gefunden, indem ich nach der Grafikkarte gesucht habe, die dort verbaut ist. (GTX 745) Das was ich hier dazu gelesen habe, hat mich dann schon abgeschreckt. 

Wichtig ist mir folgendes:
- Budget bis ca. 1000 €
- PC ist den ganzen Tag an
- brauche kein Betriebssystem, keine Tastatur, Maus, Monitor, kein Laufwerk
- Lüfter-Lautstärke egal
- Leistung so gut wie möglich, ohne sinnlos viel zu zahlen (GTA V, neues COD, BF etc. sollte super laufen)
- nicht zum selber zusammenbastlen

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet! Möchte zügig bestellen und habe keine Ahnung wie und was! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

GTX 745 und dann Alienware? Das wäre ja so, als würde Ferrari nen 100PS-Motor verbauen  

Kannst Du selber zusammenbauen oder soll der fertig montiert sein? Bei Selber Bauen könntest Du ja auch was vom alten PC übernehmen, kann schnell mal 100-200€ sparen.



Grob bekommst Du:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 => 210€
Mainboard Sockel 1150 H97 / Z97 Chipsatz => 80€
2x 4GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 70€
AMD R9 290 zB von Sapphire => 340€
Solides Gehäuse 60€
Festplatte 1000 GB => 50€
SSD 240GB => 90€
DVD-Laufwerk => 15€

Und da Dein PC den ganzen Tag an ist, würd ich ein sehr gutes Netzeil nehmen, weil das in DEM Fall spürbar Strom spart. zB ein BeQuiet E9-CM 480W für 85€. "Reichen" würde eines für 45-50€, aber schon ohne Last, wenn der PC nur an ist und ca 100W verbraucht, sind das schnell mal 10W Stromverbrauch-Unterschied, weil das bessere Modell den Strom aus der Steckdose effizienter in die Stromspannungen wandelt, die der PC innen wirklich braucht. Und bei 365 Tagen 24h pro Jahr sind 10W mehr pro Stunde schon locker 20€ pro Jahr, und das gute Netzteil behältst Du dann ja auch Jahre, das lohnt sich also.


Und obwohl ich die Dinge jetzt alle nur aus dem Stehgreif überlegt hab: ich komme zufällig auf GENAU 1000€


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort! Also, er muss auf jeden Fall fertig montiert sein. Und nachts ist der PC schon aus, nur tagsüber an. 
Was ist Intel Xeon, ich lese immer nur i5 und i7..?
Reichen 8Gb Ram wirklich oder lieber gleich 16? 

Wo könnte ich diesen PC dann bestellen? Und wie sieht es mit USB3.0 Anschlüssen etc. aus, sind die automatisch dabei oder muss man die extra kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Ein Xeon ist ein Core i5 oder i7, der marketingmäßig für Server-PCs gedacht ist und auch auf normalen Mainboards läuft. Viele Xeons lohnen sich nicht, aber der 1230v3 oder 1231v3 ist bis auf die fehlende eigene Grafikeinheit (die man bei nem Gaming-PC nicht braucht, da man ja eine Grafikkarte hat) quasi identisch zum core i7-4770, der aber deutlich teurer ist. Daher ist der Xeon 1230/1231 ein Kauftipp. 

8GB reichen noch eine ganze Weile - is halt die Frage, ob du vlt direkt 16GB nimmst - aber wenn du nur deswegen dann ne schwächere Grafikkarte oder keine SSD nehmen würdest, wäre das meiner Meinung nach ein größerer Nachteil als der Nachteil, dass doch VIELLEICHT schon in nem Jahr 16GB Sinn machen 

Wie lang ist denn der PC so ca an pro Tag? Das E9 wäre so oder so halt schon besser als eines für 50€, auch was die Qualität angeht und Stabilität und Service. Auch ein L8-CM wäre aber ne gute Wahl be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber viel weniger kostet das nicht    aber wenn Du willst, kann ich auch ein solides für ca. 50€ raussuchen

USB3.0-Ports haben alle modernen Mainboards hinten mindestens zwei. Und die meisten Gehäuse haben vorne auch USB3.0-Ports - dazu verbindet man dann ein Kabel mit dem Onboard-USB3.0 des Boards, wovon die modernen Boards auch mind einen Anschluss haben, also zusätzlich zu den hinteren - pro onboard-Anschluss versorgt man wiederum ZWEI Ports an der Gehäusefront, gilt auch für USB2.0.


hardwareversand.de hardwareversand.de - Startseite  baut Dir für 30€ nen PC zusammen. Da gibt es auch einen Konfigurator, aber die Preise sind günstiger sind, wenn man über den Preisvergleichlink wie oben fürs Netzteil die Produkte aufruft. Da könnte ich Dir morgen passende Links posten, dann rufst Du die Produkte darüber halt einzeln auf, ab in den Warenkorb und am Ende dann im Menü links bei "Service" noch Rechner-Zusammenbau zufügen. Hast Du denn ne Vorstellung, wie das Gehäuse aussehen sollte? Schlicht, "Cyber"mäßig, mit/ohne Fenster, vlt weiß... ? 

zB Sharkoon BD28 gr
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 gr
AeroCool XPredator X1 White Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die haben alle USB3.0 und genug Platz auch für lange Grafikkarten. Ach ja: wenn Du einen CPU-Kühler für ca 20€ nimmst, wäre der PC halt noch leiser als mit dem Standardlüfter von Intel. Allerdings baut hardwareversand wegen möglicher Schäden beim Transport nur sehr wenige Kühler mit ein - es wäre aber nicht schwer, einen auch selber später einzubauen.


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Es können auch 1100 oder 1200 € werden, das wäre nicht das Problem. Ich will da an keinem Ende unnötig sparen, nur auch nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfen.
Das mit dem Prozessor hört sich sehr gut an. Ram dann lieber gleich 16. Der PC ist täglich bis zu 16 Stunden an. Wenn du mir da die passenden Links raussuchen könntest, wäre das natürlich klasse!
Das Gehäuse ist mir schlicht eigentlich am liebsten, allerdings steht der PC auf dem Tisch im Raum, da ist ein schwarzer Kasten dann auch nicht so schön. 
Sowas wäre schön: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...l-Kuehlung-Aquarium-PC-V3-Puget-Systems-3.jpg
Kann man dann darin auch Fische halten? Nee  gerne was weißes, oder farbiges..
Die Lautstärke vom PC ist eher zweitranging, nutze eh ein ohrenumschließendes Headset. Mir wäre lieber, ich müsste dann nicht noch selbst einen Kühler einbauen. 
Eine Frage noch zur Grafikkarte, ich hatte bisher immer GeForce-Karten, wo liegt der Vorteil von der R9 290 zB im Vergleich zur GTX 770?
Und wie sieht es mit einer Soundkarte aus? Gibt das erkennbare Vorteile beim Soundgamen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Eine R9 290 ist ca 25% stärker als eine GTX 770, und die AMD R9 280X ist ca. gleichstark wie die GTX 770, aber kostet etwas weniger. AMD hat bei Preis-Leistung halt die Nase klar vorne, und die R9 290: selbst die Nvidia GTX 780 oder Titan ist nur wenige Prozent besser, selbst die GTX 780 Ti ist nur ca 10-15% schneller - für 200€ Aufpreis... 

Nvidia bietet halt PhysX, das sind mehr/zusätzliche PhysikEffekte in Games, aber das unterstützen nur sehr wenige Games - für mich ist das kein Argument, zumal AMD wiederum Mantle hat, was noch recht neu ist. Wie viele Games das Supporten werden, ist noch nicht klar, aber Mantle sorgt dafür, dass ein Game schneller läuft als ohne Mantle, weil es direkter mit der Grafikkarte kommunizieren kann. D.h. bei den zB an sich gleichstarken GTX 770 und R9 280X wäre in einem Game, das Mantle unterstützt, die R9 280X dann schneller.

Muss jetzt leider weg, kann dir später mal ein Setting posten


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Ok, hört sich gut an. Unklar ist jetzt noch Gehäuse, Netzteil und evtl. Soundkarte?!

Beim Gehäuse ist mir fast die praktische Lösung lieber als die optische. Brauche hinten genug USB Anschlüsse für Maus, Tastatur etc. und vorne 2x 3.0, 2x 2,0 und wie ist es mit so einem grünen Licht wie bei den Sharkoon-Modellen mit Stromverbrauch etc., wenn der PC den ganzen Tag an ist?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Die hinteren Anschlüsse hängen nur vom Mainboard ab, denn da hast Du das Backpanel, was bei allen Mainboard eine genormte Größe hat - und je nach Board hast Du da halt mal nur 4 oder auch bis zu 10 USB-Ports. Die meisten haben 6. Und wegen der Frontanschlüsse: brauchst Du da echt JE zwei 2.0 und 3.0 ? Musst Du da so viele Sachen vorne gleichzeitig anschließen? Falls Du es nicht weißt: an USB3.0-Ports kannst Du natürlich auch Dinge, zB USB-Sticks mit dem 2.0-Standard anschließen, das ist kein Problem. Beim Speed bleibt es dann halt bei 2.0

Die LEDs bei Gehäuselüftern brauchen so gut wie keinen Strom, lass es vlt 1W sein. 

Hier wäre ein Gehäuse ohne LED und mit je 2 USB2.0/3.0:  Sharkoon Mask und BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)  ICH finde geschlossene Fronten allerdings etwas unpraktisch, wenn man mal ans Laufwerk ran will oder einen Cardreader einbauen möchte.

Gehäuse hast Du ja jetzt einige, da kannst Du also schon Mal selber eines aussuchen und in den Warenkorb tun 

Ansonsten (ich nenne teils mehrere Links, falls die Verfügbarkeit sich ändert)

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) 

Board: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H oder ASUS H97M-E (90MB0IQ0-M0EAY0) oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) 

RAM; Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)  oder Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2CP8G3D1608DT1TX0CEU) 

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) oder Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) oder Club 3D Radeon R9 290 royalAce, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R9298SO) 

Netzteil: wenn du auf Kabelmanagement verzichten kannst (abnehmbare Kabel, spart Platz im Gehäuse) be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)  oder Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W)  und mit Kabelmanagement zB Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) oder hochwertiger eben be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) 

SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) oder Crucial M500 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)

Festplatte: du könntest natürlich einfach Deine alte nachträglich einbauen, das ist ganz simpel. Ansonsten: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) oder Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100) oder Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)

DVD-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) oder LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B) oder Pioneer DVR-221LBK / DVR-221BK schwarz, SATA, bulk


Und dann am Ende noch bei Service den Rechner-Zusammenbau. Wenn es Dir am Ende vlt doch zu teuer wird: du kannst auch nur eine R9 280X nehmen und halt etwas früher eine neue Karte nachrüsten, als wenn Du die R9 290 nimmst - das spart ca 100€. Die R9 290 ist halt schneller, die R9 280X ist aber auch schon sehr schnell.


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt folgenden Warenkorb, mir fehlt nur das Gehäuse. 
Die von Sharkoon mit Neon und genügend Frontanschlüssen wären gut, aber sind leider nicht sofort lieferbar. Die schwarzen Kasten gefallen mir nicht. Welche Voraussetzungen muss das Gehäuse denn für meine Hardware erfüllen? 
Im Grunde soll es einfach die USB Ports vorne haben und nicht total bescheuert aussehen.


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Ist der hier in Ordnung?
Cooler Master N400 (NSE-400-KKN1)


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, das passt auch. Oder auch das Xigmatek Cavalry (CCM-44BBX-U01)

Du suchst also "schlicht", aber nicht "vorne geschlossen glatt" ?


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Cooler Master N400 (NSE-400-KKN1) hat mich jetzt die schlechte Bewertung von dem einen abgeschreckt, sonst wäre es perfekt. Trifft das was der sagt, auch bei mir zu? Also könnte das Probleme machen? PC-Geh

Und ja naja, bin eigentlich designtechnisch anspruchslos, allerdings find ich so schwarze Kästen, gerade mit glatter schwarzer Oberfläche ohne irgendwas ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## dakader14 (24. Juli 2014)

Habe gerade meine Bestellung abgeschickt. Ich bedanke mich sehr bei dir! Was sagt die Erfahrung, wann ich mit ihm rechnen kann? Alle Teile waren sofort lieferbar. Hab am Ende übrigens doch dieses Gehäuse genommen: Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02)
Am Ende waren es mit Zusammenbau und 20 € Gutschein aus dem Internet 1038 €


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Die Kritik an dem eine Gehäuse ist überzogen, aber das Alfar ist auch gut. Wegen des Zusammenbaus: die bauen den PC an sich noch am Tag des Geldeingangs zusammen, falls Du Vorkasse gewählt hast und dann noch alles auf Lager ist. Falls Du per KK oder Nachnahme zahlst halt am Tag der Bestellung, wobei das heute sicher was zu knapp wird.


----------



## dakader14 (21. Juni 2018)

Nach jetzt 4 Jahren läuft der PC immer noch super. Noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe damals Herbboy. 

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob und was man evtl. mal upgraden könnte, um vielleicht für vergleichsweise wenig Geld den PC für 1-2 (?) weitere Jahre fit zu machen. Außer bei Assassins Creed Origins, wo es in großen Städten leichte FPS Probleme gab, läuft bisher eigentlich alles noch sehr gut. Wichtig wäre mir aktuell eigentlich nur, dass das neue Forza Horizon 4 einigermaßen ansähnlich läuft. (falls sie es diesmal ordentlich portiert bekommen)

ah edit: genau das hier sind die komponenten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2018)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Nach jetzt 4 Jahren läuft der PC immer noch super. Noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe damals Herbboy.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob und was man evtl. mal upgraden könnte, um vielleicht für vergleichsweise wenig Geld den PC für 1-2 (?) weitere Jahre fit zu machen. Außer bei Assassins Creed Origins, wo es in großen Städten leichte FPS Probleme gab, läuft bisher eigentlich alles noch sehr gut. Wichtig wäre mir aktuell eigentlich nur, dass das neue Forza Horizon 4 einigermaßen ansähnlich läuft. (falls sie es diesmal ordentlich portiert bekommen)
> 
> ...


 also, wenn, dann am ehesten die Grafikkarte. Eine neue CPU wäre zwar auch ein gutes Stück schneller, aber dann "bremst" die R9 290 - wenn du aber nur die Grafikkarte wechselst, hast Du in jedem Falle einen Vorteil, da der Xeon trotzdem noch gut genug für recht hohe FPS-Werte ist. Die Frage ist, was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## dakader14 (21. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, wenn, dann am ehesten die Grafikkarte. Eine neue CPU wäre zwar auch ein gutes Stück schneller, aber dann "bremst" die R9 290 - wenn du aber nur die Grafikkarte wechselst, hast Du in jedem Falle einen Vorteil, da der Xeon trotzdem noch gut genug für recht hohe FPS-Werte ist. Die Frage ist, was du ausgeben willst.



so wenig wie möglich 
wie viel müsste es denn ca. sein damit es sich lohnt?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2018)

dakader14 schrieb:


> so wenig wie möglich
> wie viel müsste es denn ca. sein damit es sich lohnt?


  eine GTX 1070 wäre ca 40-45% schneller in Full-HD, die gibt es ab ca 430€, oder eine 1070 Ti auch für 20€ mehr, die ist nochmal was stärker. Bei AMD wäre eine RX Vega 56 ähnlich stark, kostet aber über 500€.


Eine GTX 1060 für ca 300€ wiederum wäre nur 15% schneller, das lohnt sich daher wohl nicht.


----------



## BronnyTec (30. Juni 2018)

Für deinen finanziellen Spielraum hätten wir für dich folgendes Angebot:

https://bronnytec.de/gaming-pc/amd/253/red-gaming-high-l-ryzen-5-mit-gtx-1060?c=10

Der Ryzen 5 ist völlig ausreichend. Mit der GTX 1060 6GB kannst du auch problemlos aktuelle Spiele spielen.
Anbei hast du noch eine SSD, die deinem PC zusätzlich Power gibt und eine HDD für die Datenspeicherung.

Vielleicht spricht dich ja auch ein anderes Angebot an.
Schau doch einfach mal vorbei:

www.bronnytec.de


----------



## dakader14 (1. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> eine GTX 1070 wäre ca 40-45% schneller in Full-HD, die gibt es ab ca 430€, oder eine 1070 Ti auch für 20€ mehr, die ist nochmal was stärker. Bei AMD wäre eine RX Vega 56 ähnlich stark, kostet aber über 500€.
> 
> 
> Eine GTX 1060 für ca 300€ wiederum wäre nur 15% schneller, das lohnt sich daher wohl nicht.



Habe letztes Jahr nichts gekauft, aber jetzt bin ich wieder am überlegen. Wäre es noch sinnvoll etwas upzugraden um vor allem kommende Spiele wie Modern Warfare und Cyberpunk 2077 gut spielen zu können, oder ist eher mal wieder ein neuer PC fällig?
Und wäre es sinnvoll noch bis Herbst damit zu warten?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr nichts gekauft, aber jetzt bin ich wieder am überlegen. Wäre es noch sinnvoll etwas upzugraden um vor allem kommende Spiele wie Modern Warfare und Cyberpunk 2077 gut spielen zu können, oder ist eher mal wieder ein neuer PC fällig?
> Und wäre es sinnvoll noch bis Herbst damit zu warten?



Warten würde ich sowieso, sofern du nicht jetzt schon ein Game hast, das nicht mehr gut läuft. und für Modern Warfare und CBP 2077 würde ich es zuerst nur mit einer neuen Grafikkarte versuchen, und nur wenn das nicht gut genug ist auch den Rest mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## dakader14 (20. Juni 2019)

Einer der Lüfter von meiner Grafikkarte macht neuerdings Geräusche und eiert ein bisschen. Ich schwanke jetzt etwas zwischen nur Grafikkarte aufrüsten oder direkt einen neuen PC kaufen. Weil wenn ich jetzt nur eine Grafikkarte kaufe, muss ich ja quasi irgendwann auch die anderen Komponenten ersetzen und dann alles neu zusammenbauen. Davor graust es mir etwas. 
Allerdings hab ich gesehen, dass zb Alternate und Mindfactory 150 € für den Zusammenbau nehmen. Bei Hardwareversand habe ich damals nur 50 € zahlen müssen, aber die gibts ja leider schon lange nicht mehr. Gibt es auch preiswerte Komplett-PCs für meine Anforderungen zu kaufen, oder lohnt sich das Preis/Leistungs technisch gar nicht? Mit 150€ Zusammenbau bei Einzelkauf kommt man wahrscheinlich auf ähnliche Zahlen?

Meine Anforderungen sind auf jeden Fall diese:
- Budget: ~1500 €
- PC ist täglich 16 Stunden an
- keine Videobearbeitung/Streaming
- gerne Leise aber habe meist Headset auf
- nur Full HD Gaming 
- habe noch nie was aufgerüstet, also wenn neuer PC, dann direkt wieder für die nächsten 5 Jahre

Wenn ich jetzt nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten sollte, reichen dann meine Komponenten aus, um zb Cyberpunk nächstes Jahr in sehr guter Grafik spielen zu können?
Falls nicht, würde ich eher direkt neuen PC holen..


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht informier dich mal mit "PC selber zusammenbauen"-Videos, ob das nicht vlt leichter ist, als du glaubst. Ansonsten gibt es durchaus auch Komplett-PCs, die ein faires Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten. Die Anbieter, die man da empfehlen kann, wechseln halt stetig, auch da manchmal nur 2-3 der zB 50 PCs wirklich zu empfehlen wären. 

zB der hier wäre nicht schlecht https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p103360   ich würde da ggf. einen "guten" CPU-Kühler dazukonfigurieren und ggf. mehr Festplattenspeicher. Kleiner Nachteil: man kann da leider kein Netzteil konfigurieren, das eine gute Effizienz hat, aber nicht gleichzeitig dann viel teurer ist. Mit einem sehr effizienten Netzteil kannst du, da Dein PC ja sehr lange jeden Tag an ist, bestimmt 10€ pro Jahr an Strom sparen im Vergleich zum standardmäßig eingebauten be quiet!-Modell, das aber auch schon recht effizient ist. Aber dafür dann 40-50€ mehr ausgeben, nur weil es VIELLEICHT so ist, wäre übertrieben.


----------



## dakader14 (25. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht informier dich mal mit "PC selber zusammenbauen"-Videos, ob das nicht vlt leichter ist, als du glaubst. Ansonsten gibt es durchaus auch Komplett-PCs, die ein faires Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten. Die Anbieter, die man da empfehlen kann, wechseln halt stetig, auch da manchmal nur 2-3 der zB 50 PCs wirklich zu empfehlen wären.
> 
> zB der hier wäre nicht schlecht https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p103360   ich würde da ggf. einen "guten" CPU-Kühler dazukonfigurieren und ggf. mehr Festplattenspeicher. Kleiner Nachteil: man kann da leider kein Netzteil konfigurieren, das eine gute Effizienz hat, aber nicht gleichzeitig dann viel teurer ist. Mit einem sehr effizienten Netzteil kannst du, da Dein PC ja sehr lange jeden Tag an ist, bestimmt 10€ pro Jahr an Strom sparen im Vergleich zum standardmäßig eingebauten be quiet!-Modell, das aber auch schon recht effizient ist. Aber dafür dann 40-50€ mehr ausgeben, nur weil es VIELLEICHT so ist, wäre übertrieben.




Erster Gedanke bei dem Agando war: "geil, kauf ich" ;D
aber ich hab mich überzeugen lassen und baue selbst!

Erstmal nur die Grafikkarte. Was hälst du von der Rtx 2060? Sind 6gb vram noch ausreichend für full hd in den nächsten Jahren?
Und wie sehr könnte die in den nächsten Monaten noch im Preis fallen, wenn nächsten monat die RX-5700 kommen und geforce super?  Weil ich kann noch warten, aber ich will nicht unbedingt.


----------



## HansHa (25. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke bei dem Agando war: "geil, kauf ich" ;D
> aber ich hab mich überzeugen lassen und baue selbst!
> 
> Erstmal nur die Grafikkarte. Was hälst du von der Rtx 2060? Sind 6gb vram noch ausreichend für full hd in den nächsten Jahren?
> Und wie sehr könnte die in den nächsten Monaten noch im Preis fallen, wenn nächsten monat die RX-5700 kommen und geforce super?  Weil ich kann noch warten, aber ich will nicht unbedingt.



Selber bauen macht wirklich Spaß, wobei Agando tatsächlich teilweise krasse Preise raushaut. Neulich hatten die nen Ryzen 2600 mit Vega 56 und allem drum und dran für ca. 650 Euro, das war nur wenige Euro über Einzelpreisen und mit Versand wahrscheinlich sogar npch günstiger.


----------



## dakader14 (25. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Selber bauen macht wirklich Spaß, wobei Agando tatsächlich teilweise krasse Preise raushaut. Neulich hatten die nen Ryzen 2600 mit Vega 56 und allem drum und dran für ca. 650 Euro, das war nur wenige Euro über Einzelpreisen und mit Versand wahrscheinlich sogar npch günstiger.



https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p108457
sowas? sieht ja schon verlockend aus


----------



## HansHa (25. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p108457
> sowas? sieht ja schon verlockend aus



Genau der. Ich finde die Vega 56 von P/L her deutlich besser als die 2070. Die kostet teilweise mehr als das Doppelte, bietet aber nur irgendwas um die 15% mehr Leistung.


----------



## dakader14 (25. Juni 2019)

Habe eben bemerkt, dass ich eine Grafikkarte mit dvi Anschluss brauche, weil mein Monitor ( https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HZF2JWA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) nur über dvi 144hz darstellen kann, also fällt die Vega 56 raus. Also entweder die Rtx 2060 oder direkt die 2070..
würde denn mein netzteil für die reichen? (bequiet! Straight Power BQT E9-450W 80+ Gold)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Habe eben bemerkt, dass ich eine Grafikkarte mit dvi Anschluss brauche, weil mein Monitor ( https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HZF2JWA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) nur über dvi 144hz darstellen kann, also fällt die Vega 56 raus. Also entweder die Rtx 2060 oder direkt die 2070..
> würde denn mein netzteil für die reichen? (bequiet! Straight Power BQT E9-450W 80+ Gold)



Bist Du sicher, dass es nicht auch per HDMI geht? Bei DVI musst du auch aufpassen: nicht jede RTX 2060 / 2070 hat auch DVI.


Die Vega 56 ist übrigens NICHT so schnell wie eine RTX 2070, da liegt HansHa falsch, die vega 56 liegt ca auf dem Level einer GTX 1070, vielleicht 6% schneller, verbraucht aber auch deutlich mehr Strom. Die RTX 2060 wiederum ist 5-6% schneller als die Vega 56. D.h. die Vega 56 ist zwischen der GTX 1070 und RTX 2060. Die RTX 2070 wäre weitere 15% schneller als die RTX 2060. 

Ich persönlich würde für Full-HD nur eine RTX 2060 nehmen und dann halt etwas früher mal aufrüsten als wenn du direkt eine 2070 nimmst. Die 2070 kostet ca 120-140€ mehr, ist halt dann 15% schneller.



Das Netzteil sollte für die Karten reichen.


----------



## dakader14 (25. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass es nicht auch per HDMI geht? Bei DVI musst du auch aufpassen: nicht jede RTX 2060 / 2070 hat auch DVI..



Ja, der Monitor kann 144hz nur per dvi, nichtmal 120hz mit hdmi. 

Ich werde also eine RTX 2060 kaufen.  Und ja, hab ich bemerkt, dazu gleich die nächste Frage, worauf muss ich außer DVI noch achten? Gibts aktuell eine Custom Edition, die du mir empfehlen würdest, mit DVI, mindestens 2 Lüftern, leise, energiesparend, wahnsinnig leistungsvoll und toll? Kann man da jede nehmen? 

Und würdest du an meiner Stelle noch bis Herbst warten, weil u.a. bald die Super Modelle rauskommen, oder wird sich da preislich  kaum was tun? Wegen ~25 Euro oder so würd ich nicht warten wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Ja, der Monitor kann 144hz nur per dvi, nichtmal 120hz mit hdmi.
> 
> Ich werde also eine RTX 2060 kaufen.  Und ja, hab ich bemerkt, dazu gleich die nächste Frage, worauf muss ich außer DVI noch achten? Gibts aktuell eine Custom Edition, die du mir empfehlen würdest, mit DVI, mindestens 2 Lüftern, leise, energiesparend, wahnsinnig leistungsvoll und toll? Kann man da jede nehmen?
> 
> Und würdest du an meiner Stelle noch bis Herbst warten, weil u.a. bald die Super Modelle rauskommen, oder wird sich da preislich  kaum was tun? Wegen ~25 Euro oder so würd ich nicht warten wollen.



Ich würde wenn dann eher auf die neuen AMD 5700 XT warten. Die kommen Mitte Juli. Aber ansonsten kannst du eine RTX 2060 nehmen. Ich würde keine nehmen, die nur einen Lüfter hat - ansonsten schaust du einfach, welche für den Preis den besten Takt liefert und auch DVI hat. 

ICh finde die hier ganz interessant: https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_a...ual-advanced-6gb-90yv0cm2-m0na00-2513485.html  Saturn hat grad Lagerräumungsangebote - die ist günstiger als sonstwo im Netz, jedenfalls in Deutschland.



Wegen der 6GB: 8GB wären besser, aber für Full-HD und bis die Karte eh nicht mehr für mehr als "mittlere Details" reicht, sollte es genug sein. Es kommt hinzu, dass einige Games zwar theoretisch mehr als 6Gb "verlangen", aber trotzdem gut laufen werden, da die Karte insgesamt schnell genug ist. Und wenn es mal wirklich nicht reicht nur WEGEN des RAMs, dann musst du halt bei den Details ein bisschen runtergehen.


----------



## dakader14 (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ICh finde die hier ganz interessant: https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_a...ual-advanced-6gb-90yv0cm2-m0na00-2513485.html  Saturn hat grad Lagerräumungsangebote - die ist günstiger als sonstwo im Netz, jedenfalls in Deutschland..



Hab sie mir bestellt. 

Würde es was bringen meinen Xenon mit irgendeinem günstigen CPU Lüfter zu kühlen, bis ich irgendwann alles upgrade, um noch etwas mehr Leistung rauszukitzeln? Müsste dann allerdings einer mit Push Pins sein, weil das Mainboard will ich erst ausbauen, wenn ich ein neues kaufe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Hab sie mir bestellt.
> 
> Würde es was bringen meinen Xenon mit irgendeinem günstigen CPU Lüfter zu kühlen, bis ich irgendwann alles upgrade, um noch etwas mehr Leistung rauszukitzeln? Müsste dann allerdings einer mit Push Pins sein, weil das Mainboard will ich erst ausbauen, wenn ich ein neues kaufe.


Mach doch mal das rechte Seitenteil des PCs auf und sieh nach, ob da nicht eine große Aussparung vorhanden ist, über die man problemlos auch "unter" den CPU-Sockel herankommt, so dass man Kühler montieren kann, ohne das Board auszubauen. Das ist nämlich seit etlichen Jahren Standard. Siehe auch dieses Bild hier, um es zu veranschaulichen: https://mnpctech.com/images/detaile...ate-reservoir-mounting-plate.jpg?t=1528986782  da Wo der Websitename steht ist ein großes "Loch".


----------



## dakader14 (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mach doch mal das rechte Seitenteil des PCs auf und sieh nach, ob da nicht eine große Aussparung vorhanden ist, über die man problemlos auch "unter" den CPU-Sockel herankommt, so dass man Kühler montieren kann, ohne das Board auszubauen. Das ist nämlich seit etlichen Jahren Standard. Siehe auch dieses Bild hier, um es zu veranschaulichen: https://mnpctech.com/images/detaile...ate-reservoir-mounting-plate.jpg?t=1528986782  da Wo der Websitename steht ist ein großes "Loch".




https://pics.computerbase.de/4/6/3/0/7/16-1080.2142517130.jpg

hab zwar noch net aufgemacht, aber das ist ja genau mein case (xigmatek alfar)

Kannst du mir einen guten empfehlen, den ich dann auch irgendwann auf nem 1151 sockel mit ryzen cpu nutzen kann?

mein gehäuse ist btw seit jahren offen auf einer seite, weil der mal immer ausging beim cs spielen. hab ihn vor kurzem auch bisschen von staub befreit


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> https://pics.computerbase.de/4/6/3/0/7/16-1080.2142517130.jpg
> 
> hab zwar noch net aufgemacht, aber das ist ja genau mein case (xigmatek alfar)
> 
> Kannst du mir einen guten empfehlen, den ich dann auch irgendwann auf nem 1151 sockel mit ryzen cpu nutzen kann?



Das Gehäuse hat also dieses Loch. Willst Du denn auch ggf. übertakten? 

Wenn nein, dann wären das hier schon sehr gute und leise Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-hyper-212-black-edition-rr-212s-20pk-r1-a1906260.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/arctic-freezer-34-esports-rot-acfre00056a-a1974345.html?hloc=de (gibt auch andere Farben) oder https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=de  Wobei der Cooler Master evlt. nicht GANZ passt. Bei Xigmatek steht 158mm, woanders 160mm - der Cooler Master hat 159mm Höhe.

Wenn du "normal" übertakten willst, dann zB der https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-pcgh-edition-scmg-5pcgh-a1603022.html?hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/scythe-kotetsu-mark-ii-tuf-gaming-alliance-scktt-2000tuf-a1987977.html?hloc=de 

Falls du an die absoluten Grenzen beim Übertakten ranwillst, wäre vlt ein noch teurerer gut.


----------



## HansHa (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Vega 56 ist übrigens NICHT so schnell wie eine RTX 2070, da liegt HansHa falsch



Habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe gesagt, sie ist von P/L deutlich besser, weil die 2070 >100% teurer, aber im Schnitt nur in etwa 15% bis von mir aus 20% schneller ist.


----------



## dakader14 (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat also dieses Loch. Willst Du denn auch ggf. übertakten?
> 
> Wenn nein, dann wären das hier schon sehr gute und leise Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-hyper-212-black-edition-rr-212s-20pk-r1-a1906260.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/arctic-freezer-34-esports-rot-acfre00056a-a1974345.html?hloc=de (gibt auch andere Farben) oder https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=de  Wobei der Cooler Master evlt. nicht GANZ passt. Bei Xigmatek steht 158mm, woanders 160mm - der Cooler Master hat 159mm Höhe.
> 
> ...



Ich hab gar keine Ahnung vom Übertakten. Ist sicherlich interessant, wenn das nicht schwer zu machen ist.. 

und wie gesagt, mein gehäuse ist seit jahren offen an der seite, das stört mich gar nicht, ist das nicht zu empfehlen? falls es egal ist, dann bleibt er mit dem coolermaster halt notfalls für immer offen?! Und noch eine Laienfrage, die CPU Kühler gehen immer für Intel und AMD? Welcher Lüfter wäre denn am einfachsten zu installieren? Würde dann direkt bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe gesagt, sie ist von P/L deutlich besser, weil die 2070 >100% teurer, aber im Schnitt nur in etwa 15% bis von mir aus 20% schneller ist.



Da hab ich mich verlese, aber auch das stimmt nicht ganz. Eine Vega 56 mit Dual-lüfter (von Single würd ich die Finger lassen) kostet mindestens 250€, eine RTX 2070 gibt es ab 450€.    aber ich schrieb ja sowieso, dass die 2070 sich nicht lohnt. Ich würde die RTX 2060 nehmen, da der Strombedarf einer Vega 56 halt echt übel ist in heutigen Zeiten. Was man noch hätte machen können, wenn man eine unter 300€ findet: GTX 1070. Die ist zwar ein bisschen langsamer als eine RTX 2060, aber nur ein wenig.


@dakader: am besten beim Hersteller schauen, wie man die montiert. In der Regel ist das nicht schwer, und ich hab nur welche rausgesucht, die für Intel 115x und auch AM4 passen. offenes Gehäuse kann halt lauter sein, und Staub kommt leichter rein. Ansonsten ist es aber egal.


----------



## HansHa (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich verlese, aber auch das stimmt nicht ganz. Eine Vega 56 mit Dual-lüfter (von Single würd ich die Finger lassen) kostet mindestens 250€, eine RTX 2070 gibt es ab 450€.    aber ich schrieb ja sowieso, dass die 2070 sich nicht lohnt. Ich würde die RTX 2060 nehmen, da der Strombedarf einer Vega 56 halt echt übel ist in heutigen Zeiten. Was man noch hätte machen können, wenn man eine unter 300€ findet: GTX 1070. Die ist zwar ein bisschen langsamer als eine RTX 2060, aber nur ein wenig..


Wenn man nicht die günstigste Vega, aber dafür die günstigste 2070 nimmt, kommt das wohl hin. Bei den Asus Strix sinds z.B. 100%. Undervoltet nimmt die gar nicht so viel zu sich, einen normalen Zocker jucken die 10-15 Euro im jahr doch gar nicht. Wer soviel zockt, dass das richtig ins Geld gehen würde, bei dem zahlen doch eh meist die Eltern oder das Amt den Strom


----------



## dakader14 (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @dakader: am besten beim Hersteller schauen, wie man die montiert. In der Regel ist das nicht schwer, und ich hab nur welche rausgesucht, die für Intel 115x und auch AM4 passen. offenes Gehäuse kann halt lauter sein, und Staub kommt leichter rein. Ansonsten ist es aber egal.



ok super, ich nehm den bequiet! pure rock
bringt das auch mehr leistung, oder geht es nur um lautstärke und langlebigkeit?

@/edit: ich hoffe, der kommt meinen ram riegeln nicht in die quere, die sehen hoch aus


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht die günstigste Vega, aber dafür die günstigste 2070 nimmt, kommt das wohl hin.


 250€ ist die günstigste Dual-Fan-Vega, die ich in normalen/seriösen Shops finden konnte. Warum sollte ich dann bei der RTX 2070 als Vergleich nicht auch die günstigste nehmen, die ich in solchen Shops finde? ^^ 



> Bei den Asus Strix sinds z.B. 100%.


 mag sein, aber eine Asus Strix Vega 56 kostet dafür wiederum eher 300€, da ist dann die RTX 2060 attraktiver IMHO.  



> Undervoltet nimmt die gar nicht so viel zu sich, einen normalen Zocker jucken die 10-15 Euro im jahr doch gar nicht.


 Welcher Durchschnittsnutzer undervoltet denn bitte seine Grafikkarte bzw. weiß, was das überhaupt ist ^^  Das ist eher was für "Freaks", die sich auskennen und wissen, was sie tun und ggf. dann einen eigentlich verfügbaren OC-Takt sausen lassen, damit es mit dem Undervolting stabil klappt  



> Wer soviel zockt, dass das richtig ins Geld gehen würde, bei dem zahlen doch eh meist die Eltern oder das Amt den Strom


  Naja, kommt natürlich drauf an, wie lange man spielt. Das müssen keine 5-6h am Tag sein. Wenn du die Karte dann 4 Jahre nutzt und im Schnitt nur ne Stunde pro Tag spielst, sind 50W Unterschied nur 30€. Spielst du 2h, sind es schon 60€.


----------



## HansHa (26. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 250€ ist die günstigste Dual-Fan-Vega, die ich in normalen/seriösen Shops finden konnte. Warum sollte ich dann bei der RTX 2070 als Vergleich nicht auch die günstigste nehmen, die ich in solchen Shops finde? ^^
> 
> mag sein, aber eine Asus Strix Vega 56 kostet dafür wiederum eher 300€, da ist dann die RTX 2060 attraktiver IMHO.
> 
> ...



Dual Fan juckt mich nicht die Bohne, ich hatte nie Probleme oder Nachteile mit Singlefan. Strix 56 liegt bei 260, Strix 2060 bei fast 400. Zudem finde ich sie aufgrund der 8GB Ram attraktiver und sie scheint auch einen Ticken schneller zu sein, wenn ich die Benchmarks richtig im Kopf habe. 

Welcher Durchschnittszocker hat überhaupt einen Pc? Die meisten haben doch ne Konsole und Undervolten ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Dauer mit Youtubeanleitung keine 2 Minuten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die meisten Vega Besitzer Undervolten. 60 Euro in 4 Jahren und bei Undervolten noch deutlich weniger? Klingt gut, spart man dafür beim Kaufpreis ein und hat zukunftssicherere 8GB.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Dual Fan juckt mich nicht die Bohne, ich hatte nie Probleme oder Nachteile mit Singlefan. Strix 56 liegt bei 260, Strix 2060 bei fast 400. Zudem finde ich sie aufgrund der 8GB Ram attraktiver und sie scheint auch einen Ticken schneller zu sein, wenn ich die Benchmarks richtig im Kopf habe.
> 
> Welcher Durchschnittszocker hat überhaupt einen Pc? Die meisten haben doch ne Konsole und Undervolten ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Dauer mit Youtubeanleitung keine 2 Minuten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die meisten Vega Besitzer Undervolten. 60 Euro in 4 Jahren und bei Undervolten noch deutlich weniger? Klingt gut, spart man dafür beim Kaufpreis ein und hat zukunftssicherere 8GB.


naja, wie du meinst...


----------



## dakader14 (26. Juni 2019)

Habe mit "Core Temp" mal geschaut, wie heiß die CPU bei AC Origins wird. Gemütliche 100° 
Im Leerlauf ca. 50° 

Kann es bei dem Pure Rock Platzprobleme wegen den RAM Riegeln geben?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Habe mit "Core Temp" mal geschaut, wie heiß die CPU bei AC Origins wird. Gemütliche 100°
> Im Leerlauf ca. 50°


 Dann wird es höchste Zeit!




> Kann es bei dem Pure Rock Platzprobleme wegen den RAM Riegeln geben?


 Das sollte an sich kein Problem sein, der ist nicht extrem "breit" => https://www.techpowerup.com/review/be-quiet-pure-rock/images/install9.jpg   wenn du sehr hohe Riegel hast, dann blockieren die halt ein wenig den Luftfluss, aber das macht kaum was aus.


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, wie du meinst...


Ich bin ja kein AMD Verfechter, aber in Punkto Preis Leistung kommt momentan einfach nichts an die Vega 56 ran. Vor allem sind da noch die Vollversionen von World War Z und Divison 2 Gold Edition mit dabei, die man easy für 40 Euro loswird.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein AMD Verfechter, aber in Punkto Preis Leistung kommt momentan einfach nichts an die Vega 56 ran. Vor allem sind da noch die Vollversionen von World War Z und Divison 2 Gold Edition mit dabei, die man easy für 40 Euro loswird.



Das Blöde sind die Preise. Aktuell sind die in der tat top, aber die schwankten in den letzten Wochen, dann waren mal wieder weniger verfügbar, dann wieder doch...  Ich persönlich warte auf die neuen 5000er-Karten, und vlt. rüste ich dann mal wieder auf, habe noch eine R9 290 im PC.


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Blöde sind die Preise. Aktuell sind die in der tat top, aber die schwankten in den letzten Wochen, dann waren mal wieder weniger verfügbar, dann wieder doch...  Ich persönlich warte auf die neuen 5000er-Karten, und vlt. rüste ich dann mal wieder auf, habe noch eine R9 290 im PC.



Ich schwanke noch. Auf der einen Seite sind manche Grafikartenpreise und die RAM Preise derzeit top und meine Wunsch CPU Ryzen 3600 kommt bald, auf der anderen Seite reicht mein alter Ivybridge i5 eigentlich momentan noch. Ich denke mal Oktober/November befasse ich mich näher mit dem Thema neuer Pc. Mal sehen, was die 5000er Karten taugen und ob Nvidia noch an der Preisschraube dreht, wenn die und die Supers mal auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch. Auf der einen Seite sind manche Grafikartenpreise und die RAM Preise derzeit top und meine Wunsch CPU Ryzen 3600 kommt bald, auf der anderen Seite reicht mein alter Ivybridge i5 eigentlich momentan noch. Ich denke mal Oktober/November befasse ich mich näher mit dem Thema neuer Pc. Mal sehen, was die 5000er Karten taugen und ob Nvidia noch an der Preisschraube dreht, wenn die und die Supers mal auf dem Markt sind.



Ich hadere mit meinem Xeon 1230 v3, da ich bei meinem Musikprogramm dauernd Hänger habe, obwohl die Leistung an sich locker reichen müsste. Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit LAN. Daher plane ich auch bei der CPU einen Wechsel. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich zuerst wechsle, aber ich denke eher die CPU&co, da ich bei Games nicht mehr so viel Wert auf "maximale Details" wie früher lege, und zB AC: Odyssey oder Division 2 usw. laufen mit der R9 290 in WQHD schnell genug bei mittleren bis hohen Details.


----------



## dakader14 (28. Juni 2019)

Ich habe Grafikkarte und Lüfter eingebaut und Temperaturen liegen jetzt bei 30 bis 60 grad, dazu ist die performance auch cpu seitig bei ac orgigins deutlich besser, habe die rtx nämlich schon seit gestern, den kühler seit heute drin.
war alles einfach, am nervigsten war es den ventilator an den kühler dranzusetzen

Danke für die Hilfe mal wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2019)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Ich habe Grafikkarte und Lüfter eingebaut und Temperaturen liegen jetzt bei 30 bis 60 grad, dazu ist die performance auch cpu seitig bei ac orgigins deutlich besser, habe die rtx nämlich schon seit gestern, den kühler seit heute drin.
> war alles einfach, am nervigsten war es den ventilator an den kühler dranzusetzen
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe mal wieder.



Supi, kein Thema


----------



## dakader14 (28. April 2020)

auf september verschoben


----------



## dakader14 (28. April 2020)

Doch nicht auf September verschoben. 

Hallo Herbboy,
ich plane wieder einmal meinen PC aufzurüsten. Habe mir folgendes rausgesucht:

RTX 2060 (vorhanden)
Ryzen 5 3600 (aktuell Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231 v3)
?? Mainboard zb MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max oder Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite oder ASRock b540 ??
Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GB x2), CL16, Schwarz 
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02) (vorhanden)
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold (vorhanden)
be Quiet! Pure Rock | CPU-Luftkühler | BK009  (vorhanden)
Crucial MX500 CT1000MX500SSD4 1TB (3D NAND, SATA, M.2 Type 2280SS, Internes SSD) 

Die M.2 SSD würde ich zusätzlich zu meiner alten SSD und HDD nutzen wolllen für Windows und wichtige Spiele. Um den CPU Lüfter umzubauen brauche ich wahrscheinlich neue Wärmeleitpaste?
Mein allergrößtes Fragezeichen steht hinter dem Mainboard. Es sollte alles möglichst problemfrei und unkompliziert sein (also gleich richtige Bios Version, genug Anschlüsse für die 3 Festplatten etc, habe da paar Schauergeschichten in Amazon Bewertungen gelesen)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

Die "Max"-Modelle von MSI sind definitiv immer neu genug, da es die Serie erst seit den 3000er-Ryzen-CPUs gibt    und ich kenne kein Sockel AM4-Board mit weniger als 4 Ports für SATA-Laufwerke. 

Beim Kühler musst du schauen, ob der neu genug war, so dass das Material für den SOckel AM4 dabei ist. Seit wann hast du den denn? Wenn du das Material hast oder bekommen kannst (manche Hersteller schicken den Adapter kostenlos zu), brauchst du nur eine kleine Tube zB Arctic MX4-Wärmepaste, die hat sich bewährt. Da brauchst du nur ganz wenig, ne 4g-Tube reicht für mehrere Anwendungen. 

Die SSD ist nicht so dolle, die ist nämlich nur per SATA angebunden und nicht schneller als eine 2,5-Zoll-SSD. Da könntest du also auch gleich nur eine 2,5-Zoll-SSD wie die Crucial MX500, Samsung 860 QVO, SanDisk Plus oder so mit 1000GB nehmen und zahlst nur 100€. Eine wirklich schnelle M.2-SSD kostet eher ab 130€ aufwärts, ein Mittelding für 110€ wie die Crucial P1-SSD.


----------



## dakader14 (28. April 2020)

Den Lüfter habe ich letzten Juni gekauft. 
Bei dem Mainboard wurde mir jetzt gesagt, dass ich eins brauche, das die 3600mhz der Ram Riegel (die ich ausgesucht habe weil der ryzen wohl viel mhz braucht) unterstützt wie das MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX
Meinst du, dass sich 3600mhz lohnen oder reicht auch weniger?
Wie ist diese m.2 ssd? https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B084ZW96N8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Den Lüfter habe ich letzten Juni gekauft.
> Bei dem Mainboard wurde mir jetzt gesagt, dass ich eins brauche, das die 3600mhz der Ram Riegel (die ich ausgesucht habe weil der ryzen wohl viel mhz braucht) unterstützt wie das MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX
> Meinst du, dass sich 3600mhz lohnen oder reicht auch weniger?


 3200 MHz reichen auch, der Vorteil von mehr ist gering.



> Wie ist diese m.2 ssd? https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B084ZW96N8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1


 die ist gut, hat halt dann nur 480GB   was aber ja auch für viele Dinge reicht.


----------



## dakader14 (28. April 2020)

RTX 2060
*Ryzen 5 3600
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX AMD AM4 DDR4 m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard 
Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GB x2), CL16, Schwarz*
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02) 
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
be Quiet! Pure Rock | CPU-Luftkühler | BK009
*Corsair MP510, Force Series, 480 GB schnelle Geschwindigkeit Gen 3, NVMe PCIe x4, M.2-SSD *

Klingt das gut?


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2020)

dakader14 schrieb:


> RTX 2060
> *Ryzen 5 3600
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX AMD AM4 DDR4 m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
> Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GB x2), CL16, Schwarz*
> ...


ja, kannst du so machen


----------



## dakader14 (18. November 2020)

Kurze Nachfrage 

RTX 2060
Ryzen 5 3600
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX AMD AM4 DDR4 m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GB x2), CL16, Schwarz
Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02)
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
be Quiet! Pure Rock | CPU-Luftkühler | BK009
Corsair MP510, Force Series, 480 GB schnelle Geschwindigkeit Gen 3, NVMe PCIe x4, M.2-SSD 

Könnte ich auf eine RTX 3060 Ti upgraden ohne andere Komponenten wie zb das Netzteil auch austauschen zu müssen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage
> 
> RTX 2060
> Ryzen 5 3600
> ...



Generell ist das kein Thema, aber es könnte EVENTUELL beim Netzteil knapp werden. Die 3080 zB zieht laut einigen Berichten für GANZ kurze Zeit auch mal mehr als "erlaubt", und da soll angeblich manch ein gutes 600W-Netzteil nicht mehr reichen, obwohl so ein Modell ja durchaus kurz auch 650-700W liefern kann. Ich hab da ja meine Zweifel, dass es SO kritisch ist, außer vlt bei extrem übertakteten Modellen - aber manche bestehen drauf. Wenn die 3060 Ti ebenfalls kurz sehr viel Strom ziehen soll, könnte das 450W-be quiet zu wenig sein. Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren - wenn es nicht reicht, geht der PC bei starker Last eben aus oder aber du sieht beim Überwachen mit einem Tool, dass der Soll-Takt nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## dakader14 (18. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Generell ist das kein Thema, aber es könnte EVENTUELL beim Netzteil knapp werden. Die 3080 zB zieht laut einigen Berichten für GANZ kurze Zeit auch mal mehr als "erlaubt", und da soll angeblich manch ein gutes 600W-Netzteil nicht mehr reichen, obwohl so ein Modell ja durchaus kurz auch 650-700W liefern kann. Ich hab da ja meine Zweifel, dass es SO kritisch ist, außer vlt bei extrem übertakteten Modellen - aber manche bestehen drauf. Wenn die 3060 Ti ebenfalls kurz sehr viel Strom ziehen soll, könnte das 450W-be quiet zu wenig sein. Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren - wenn es nicht reicht, geht der PC bei starker Last eben aus oder aber du sieht beim Überwachen mit einem Tool, dass der Soll-Takt nicht erreicht wird.



Alles klar, danke!


----------



## dakader14 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir überlegt, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, um einen besseren Airflow zu haben. Habe, seitdem es so heiß ist, Probleme mit regelmäßigen PC-Neustarts beim Fifa spielen. (Bei Valhalla und Horizon ZD nicht) CPU Temperatur ist laut HW Monitor bei Fifa zwischen 70 und 80 Grad, bei Valhalla eher 65. Das passiert manchmal schon nach 15 Minuten, die anderen Spiele kann ich stundenlang problemlos spielen. Es passiert nur bei Fifa und auch erst seit es so heiß ist, letzten Sommer ist es aber auch bei anderen Spielen passiert. Habe seitdem mal die Kühlpaste ausgetauscht, die Seitenteile entfernt etc., aber jetzt passiert es halt wieder.

Könnte zB dieses Gehäuse mit 3 statt 1 Lüfter vorne meine Probleme beheben?





						Corsair 275R Airflow Mid-Tower ATX Gaming Gehäuse weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Corsair 275R Airflow Mid-Tower ATX Gaming Gehäuse (Seiten aus gehärtetem Glas, ausgestattet mit 3 120-mm-Lüftern, vielseitige Kühloptionen) weiß - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Danke für die Hilfe!

edit: Oder liegt es am Netzteil?

RTX 2060
Ryzen 5 3600
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX AMD AM4 DDR4 m.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM, Desktop Gaming Speicher Kit, 16GB (8GB x2), CL16, Schwarz
*Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02)*
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
be Quiet! Pure Rock | CPU-Luftkühler | BK009
Corsair MP510, Force Series, 480 GB schnelle Geschwindigkeit Gen 3, NVMe PCIe x4, M.2-SSD


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2021)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, um einen besseren Airflow zu haben. Habe, seitdem es so heiß ist, Probleme mit regelmäßigen PC-Neustarts beim Fifa spielen. (Bei Valhalla und Horizon ZD nicht) CPU Temperatur ist laut HW Monitor bei Fifa zwischen 70 und 80 Grad, bei Valhalla eher 65. Das passiert manchmal schon nach 15 Minuten, die anderen Spiele kann ich stundenlang problemlos spielen. Es passiert nur bei Fifa und auch erst seit es so heiß ist, letzten Sommer ist es aber auch bei anderen Spielen passiert. Habe seitdem mal die Kühlpaste ausgetauscht, die Seitenteile entfernt etc., aber jetzt passiert es halt wieder.
> 
> Könnte zB dieses Gehäuse mit 3 statt 1 Lüfter vorne meine Probleme beheben?
> 
> ...


Also, eine so hohe Temperatur liegt am ehesten am CPU-Kühler, und der ist ja an sich gut. 

Evlt ist der Airflow bei deinem alten Gehäuse wirklich das Problem. Das neue Gehäuse würde das ganze dann noch unterstützen, wobei 2 Lüfter vorne, die langsam drehen, mehr als genug sind. Hinten sollte halt einer sein, der nicht ganz so lahm ist und die Luft rausbläst. 

Im Moment als Top-Angebot gibt es auch das weiße be quiet 500, aber ohne Fenster, für 50€ https://www.amazon.de/quiet-Pure-Base-Tower-Gaming-Gehäuse/dp/B07TSG8G2H   das hat vorne und hinten je einen 140mm-Lüfter. Du kannst natürlich einen der alten Lüfter vorne noch dazu einbauen. 

Es wäre aber auch möglich, dass die Grafikkarte zu heiß wird, wobei das seltsam wäre, wenn es bei Fifa passiert, bei anderen Games aber nicht. Das Netzteil ist gut, aber falls es inzwischen schon mehr als 6-7 Jahre alt ist, KÖNNTE es die Ursache sein, da Netzteile im Laufe der Zeit etwas nachlassen.


----------



## dakader14 (19. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wäre aber auch möglich, dass die Grafikkarte zu heiß wird, wobei das seltsam wäre, wenn es bei Fifa passiert, bei anderen Games aber nicht. Das Netzteil ist gut, aber falls es inzwischen schon mehr als 6-7 Jahre alt ist, KÖNNTE es die Ursache sein, da Netzteile im Laufe der Zeit etwas nachlassen.



7 Jahre alt..

Habe heute nochmal den CPU Kühler gesäubert, da hatte sich innerhalb von einem Jahr allerhand Staub angesammelt, auch beim Lüfter vorne. Hab auch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. CPU Temperatrure im Idle geht laut HW Monitor bis auf 35° herunter und liegen beim normalen Surfen/Youtube bei ca. 40 bis 50°. Sobald ich Fifa spiele, steigen sie in kürzester Zeit auf 70-80° und er ist auch schon nach ein paar Minuten wieder ausgegangen. Falls das bei der Diagnose hilft, ich habe auch neuerdings kurze Audioglitches (mit Headset und Boxen getestet), aber eher unter hoher Last.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und wohl auch gleich das Netzteil tauschen, weil wenn ich mir schon die Arbeit mache. Welche Wattzahl würdest du dann empfehlen? Habe nicht vor in nächster Zeit die Grafikkarte upzugraden, spiele eher PS5, aber denke vorbereitet zu sein schadet ja nicht.





						be quiet! Pure Power 11 cm ATX PC Netzteil 600W Schwarz 80Plus Gold mit Kabelmanagement BN298: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

be quiet! Pure Power 11 cm ATX PC Netzteil 600W Schwarz 80Plus Gold mit Kabelmanagement BN298 - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Was hältst du von dem Gehäuse?
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B074DQVB97/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

PS: Siehst du als Teammitglied, dass ich den Beitrag gefühlte 45x editiert habe?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2021)

dakader14 schrieb:


> 7 Jahre alt..
> 
> Habe heute nochmal den CPU Kühler gesäubert, da hatte sich innerhalb von einem Jahr allerhand Staub angesammelt, auch beim Lüfter vorne. Hab auch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. CPU Temperatrure im Idle geht laut HW Monitor bis auf 35° herunter und liegen beim normalen Surfen/Youtube bei ca. 40 bis 50°. Sobald ich Fifa spiele, steigen sie in kürzester Zeit auf 70-80° und er ist auch schon nach ein paar Minuten wieder ausgegangen. Falls das bei der Diagnose hilft, ich habe auch neuerdings kurze Audioglitches (mit Headset und Boxen getestet), aber eher unter hoher Last.
> 
> ...


500 Watt reichen da mehr als dicke, wenn du nicht ein 20-30€-500W-Modell nimmst. 

Gegen das Gehäuse spricht an sich nix. 

Bei der Pasten-Erneuerung: da muss ja nur ganz wenig drauf, grad genug, damit die CPU ne dünne Schicht drauf hat. Ist der Kühler denn mit ordentlich Druck auf die CPU gepresst?


----------



## dakader14 (20. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 500 Watt reichen da mehr als dicke, wenn du nicht ein 20-30€-500W-Modell nimmst.
> 
> Gegen das Gehäuse spricht an sich nix.
> 
> Bei der Pasten-Erneuerung: da muss ja nur ganz wenig drauf, grad genug, damit die CPU ne dünne Schicht drauf hat. Ist der Kühler denn mit ordentlich Druck auf die CPU gepresst?


Also sagen wir mal so, ich hab sicher nicht zu wenig Paste genommen, aber auch nicht super viel. Der Kühler war vorher so fest da drauf geschraubt, weil ich die Probleme ja auch letztes Jahr hatte, dass ich die Schrauben nur mit größter Mühe und dem richtigen Schraubenzieher aufbekommen habe. Habe es deshalb diesmal nur festgeschraubt und dann ein wenig nachgezogen.

500 Watt Netzteil reicht, auch wenn ich plötzlich durchdrehe und ne 3070 kaufen will oder zukünftige Generationen?

Das Gehäuse find ich schicker als das von Be Quiet, hat ja auch gute Bewertungen, allerdings nur 120mm Lüfter..

/edit: Was ich halt nicht verstehe, ich habe nie eine höhere Temperatur als gute 80° gesehen und über 80° wenn dann eh nur kurzzeitig, wieso startet sich der PC da schon neu? Bei AC Origins 2019 war die Temperatur bei 100° beim Intel Xeon, weswegen ich dann den Pure Rock Kühler besorgt habe, aber da ging auch nichts aus..

Habe jetzt das Netzteil und das Gehäuse besorgt, baue das dann Mittwoch um.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2021)

dakader14 schrieb:


> Also sagen wir mal so, ich hab sicher nicht zu wenig Paste genommen, aber auch nicht super viel. Der Kühler war vorher so fest da drauf geschraubt, weil ich die Probleme ja auch letztes Jahr hatte, dass ich die Schrauben nur mit größter Mühe und dem richtigen Schraubenzieher aufbekommen habe. Habe es deshalb diesmal nur festgeschraubt und dann ein wenig nachgezogen.
> 
> 500 Watt Netzteil reicht, auch wenn ich plötzlich durchdrehe und ne 3070 kaufen will oder zukünftige Generationen?


Eines der Klasse wie das be quiet reicht dann auch. Du kannst natürlic htrotzdem 600W nehmen, wenn es nicht viel ausmacht.




dakader14 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse find ich schicker als das von Be Quiet, hat ja auch gute Bewertungen, allerdings nur 120mm Lüfter..
> 
> /edit: Was ich halt nicht verstehe, ich habe nie eine höhere Temperatur als gute 80° gesehen und über 80° wenn dann eh nur kurzzeitig, wieso startet sich der PC da schon neu? Bei AC Origins 2019 war die Temperatur bei 100° beim Intel Xeon, weswegen ich dann den Pure Rock Kühler besorgt habe, aber da ging auch nichts aus..
> 
> Habe jetzt das Netzteil und das Gehäuse besorgt, baue das dann Mittwoch um.


Also, es wäre möglich, dass das Mainboard die 80 Grad als Grenze sieht, oder dass die 80 Grad gar nicht der wahre Wert sind, sondern es im Kern noch heißer ist und das Mainboard dann reagiert. Ebenso kann es sein, dass das Tool gar nicht den korrekten Wert anzeigt - und theoretisch könnte auch die Grafikkarte das sein, was zu heiß wird.


----------



## dakader14 (20. Juni 2021)

Bei Valhalla mit hohen Details in Full HD (50-70 fps) ist die Grafikkarte laut Ingame Benchmark und HWMonitor bei 66° (die zwei Lüfter drehen dauerhaft mit ca. 1550 RPM), die CPU laut HWMonitor und CoreTemp bei ca. 63° mit einzelnen kurzen Spikes auf gut 70°. (CPU Lüfter 1400RPM; Sys Fan ~826 bzw ~1102)

Habe jetzt nochmal Fifa probiert, FPS auf 60 gecappt statt unbegrenzt (habe ich schon mal ohne Erfolg probiert), PC Seite offen und Front weg für mehr Luft (auch schon länger so, aber auch schon komplett zu für tollen Airflow probiert) und mal aktuelle AMD Chipset Treiber installiert (6 Stück in einem), so konnte ich jetzt bei konstanten 73° CPU Temperatur spielen ohne Neustart. Im Menü war es eher etwas höher mit sehr kurzen  seltenen Spikes auf max. 82°.
Grafikkaarte war dauerhaft zwischen 61 und 64°.


----------

